
Ghost blogging move away from markdown editor - qilisiang
http://www.gtheme.io/community/articles/21/up-coming-ghost-publishing-platform-10
======
a012
> Overall Ghost 1.0 will be promising overhaul of simple blogging engine.

It's irony, isn't it?

So they'll be going Wordpress in next major releases, I guess.

~~~
qilisiang
Just look at their initial idea[0] of simple blogging platform, which is the
main reason people support it.

[0]: [https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/johnonolan/ghost-
just-a...](https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/johnonolan/ghost-just-a-
blogging-platform)

